# mp4 abspielen



## ADIT (21. Januar 2006)

Hallihallo,
ich hab mal eine Frage uzw. mit welchen Programm kann ich .mp4 Videodatein öffnen?

Schon einmal im Voraus, Danke!

MfG Adit


----------



## pflo (21. Januar 2006)

Hallo ADIT,
das sollte nicht schwer rauszufinden sein:
http://www.google.de/search?q=mp4 -> Apple -> QuickTime!


----------

